
Meteor Made 2.1 Kiloton Explosion Over US Air Force Base Thule, Greenland - vinnyglennon
https://theaviationist.com/?p=58201
======
vinnyglennon
Considering the circling b-52's considered the destruction and loss of radio
contact of Thule to be the start of a Soviet attack during the Cold War:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1968_Thule_Air_Base_B-52_crash...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1968_Thule_Air_Base_B-52_crash#Thule_Monitor_Mission)

------
grizzles
> We’re still here, so they correctly concluded it was not a Russian first
> strike.

The fact that it was travelling around 1/10000th the speed of light probably
tipped them off. [Edit: missed a zero]

~~~
tlb
c/12300 according to the numbers in the article.

